
Latest Safari 10 features - kinlan
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/content/releasenotes/General/WhatsNewInSafari/Articles/Safari_10_0.html
======
dumbmatter
_Safari’s IndexedDB implementation now fully supports the recommended
standard._

It's been a long time coming, but this is pretty awesome! Although after their
previous IndexedDB implementation, I'm still feeling a bit of "trust but
verify".

------
idlewan
Oh finally, inline videos are enabled. Took a long time!

    
    
        When the webkit-playsinline property is specified,
        Safari on iPhone allows videos to play inline.
        Videos without the property will commence playback in
        fullscreen, but users can pinch close on the video to
        continue playing the video inline.
        
        On iOS, videos without audio tracks or with disabled
        audio tracks can play automatically when the webpage loads.

------
bcherny
Wow, this is a huge release! Does this mean Safari supports ES6 modules now?
Also, how did the Nitro team resolve the issues that the V8 team faced when
implementing tail call optimization (tooling broke when they implemented it,
so I believe they were investigating a Scala-style annotation to opt in).

~~~
alwillis
Yes—[https://webkit.org/blog/6240/ecmascript-6-proper-tail-
calls-...](https://webkit.org/blog/6240/ecmascript-6-proper-tail-calls-in-
webkit/).

------
sdegutis
> _The ECMAScript 2015 standard, also known as ES6, is completely supported,
> bringing this major JavaScript evolution to Safari on OS X and iOS._

------
PunchTornado
when will apple figure it out that releasing a version per year is bad for
everybody. chrome and firefox work seamlessly with continuous updates.

~~~
alwillis
This is actually the second major release of Safari in calendar 2016; there
was 9.3 had a bunch of features back in March:
[https://webkit.org/blog/6008/new-web-features-in-
safari/](https://webkit.org/blog/6008/new-web-features-in-safari/).

And of course Apple has also been shipping Safari Technology Preview every two
weeks since March 30th: [https://webkit.org/blog/6017/introducing-safari-
technology-p...](https://webkit.org/blog/6017/introducing-safari-technology-
preview/) that updates via the Mac App store, in addition to the WebKit
Nightlies.

Many of the JavaScript and web features have already shipped in the Tech
Preview versions of Safari; the new ones will likely show up in the next
Safari Tech Preview. Features that rely on macOS Sierra frameworks won't work
on El Capitan obviously.

